

Ask HN: Why there is an attachment limit of 25mb on gmail? - skbohra123

What's stopping them from making it large? Storage must not be any issue for Google, ofcourse. What point I am missing ?
======
richardw
SMTP is pretty inefficient, especially with binary files, so a 25MB file could
be quite a bit bigger during transmission. Add to that being able to send to
many email addresses and GMail could end up sending out e.g. 1GB for a single
mail, even though the stored value is 25MB.

Frankly, I'd be a bit irritated if people started sending me 100MB files via
email. Put it up on a server and let people download it.

------
punnned
Gmail is free. Storage costs money to maintain. 25mb limit per email + 7.5gig
free 'storage' ain't bad.

------
egonzalez
Probably so that people continue using it as email and not as a file
transferring service ?

